# Please help me to find my martial art



## lonewolfonline (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I few years ago (tail end of 2005) I was about to start Krav maga training, unfortunately in early 2006 I was involved in a serious car crash (not my fault!) which I am only now starting to get back to a normal life. 

I have no experience with martial arts, but I would really like to take up one, but due to my injuries I feel that Krav maga is no longer an option, possibly any contact sport. 

My main concern is my left wrist, which I have so far had four operations to reconstruct. I am unable to lift heavy weights nor can I even do push-ups. I have good range of movement but limited dexterity. I have a metal plate, ~16 screws and I have had ligament reconstruction and tendon grafts. I also have a bad knee; the crash shattered my right kneecap and partially severed the tensions on both left and right knees.

I have looked at Tae Kwon Do, my sister is a red tag and her step mum a black belt, but I feel that his is not for me, and because the stances require balance and strength I don't think my knees or wrist will allow these forms of MA. I also think there would be a high chance of a fall, or even a minor action, which could further injury my wrist.

Normal day-to-day activities are fine as long as I avoid heavy lifting or putting stress through my left wrist. I can run or cycle a short distance before my knee starts to give pain. Apart from a lack of dexterity and strength my wrist doesn't cause many problems unless I hold anything heavy or hold my hand "palm up" for a sustained time.

I have been a collector of swords for years now; I have a few broadswords and a katana, wakizashi and tanto, all with a rat tail tangs. 

I have just purchased a practical katana, for display purposes, but since owning it I have decided that I would really like to learn how to use it.

Given my conditions, what would people recommend I look into. I have looked at whats around in my area (~10mi radius), but there isn't much. I have a taekwon do centre, a karate dojo and thats about it. Looking further afield there is a little bit more available.

Basically I want to know how to use and properly look after my katana but without the physical requirements of "mainstream" arts, avoiding contact. 

I think my options are Kenjutsu, Kendo, [FONT=&quot]Iaido or derivitives. I know I need to visit and talk with someone, show them what I can and can't do and so on, but where do I start?

Looking for somewhere based in Bristol UK.

Many, many thanks in advance

Tim[/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm glad to see you're still trying! First, many instructors will adapt their style to you and your limitations, so don't rule them out. Blind people get black belts all the time, for example. You might discuss your concenrs with the local instructors--TKD, Karate, Krav Maga, etc.

The knee is a concern even in iaido, where many techniques are done from seiza (kneeling position). Tai chi can be done at your own pace and would be a low-key way to explore your limitations. How about a ground-grappling system?

I think you'll need to speak with a local teacher and see what can be done. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Tai chi can be done at your own pace and would be a low-key way to explore your limitations.


 
lonewolfonline

If you have a knee issue I would avoid Chen (low stances), Zhaobao (lower stances) or Northern Wu style (front weighted in some postures) at first. However Yang, Hao and Sun would be good choices. 

And just to let you know taiji got me back into Martial arts after a sever back injury. Pre Injury I was Jujitsu and TKD post injury it has been CMA all the way  It just started with taiji and is still taiji actually with a few side trips and additions along the way :EG:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems like you will need to look for something without much contact.   Tai Chi will enable you to gain the benefits of martial movement at a controlled pace with little or no contact.    Many Tai Chi instructors also teach sword forms.   I would suggest you try this first to rebuild your strength and confidence.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:


> Seems like you will need to look for something without much contact. Tai Chi will enable you to gain the benefits of martial movement at a controlled pace with little or no contact. Many Tai Chi instructors also teach sword forms. I would suggest you try this first to rebuild your strength and confidence.


 
just a note: higher levels of taiji can have a whole lot of contact but the beginning is mainly form


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 28, 2008)

I say get with a good instructor in a well-rounded system. As long as you get in and train, you can work around your injuries. I started Shaolin Kempo as rehab for my knees. I don't have a meniscus in one of them and I have issues with both. Now I have regained a lot of use in both of my knees. It took a good instructor with a good knowledge of training people with body problems. Get in, look around, and train. The challenges you face are more than that of a normal person, but they need to be addressed, and most any martial art can get you there. It's the instructor that will ultimately make the difference.


----------



## lonewolfonline (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I'm sure most instructors will work around my injuries, but I'm the sort of person that wont!

I have seen Krav maga and TKD several times and there does look to be a lot of contact, throws and sparring, especially in KM. I'm certain that if I was sparring and took a moderate punch to my left hand through mits the force would still bend my wrist back and cause injury. Even pulling my wrist back hurts. At the same time however I can make a good fist and deliver a strong punch. 

Also, warm up/down sessions I have seen either involve situps and/or pushups - two things I cannot do, although situps are becoming easier with time (during the crash the seatbelt broke two ribs, cracked a third and my sternum, also causing mild lung damage resulting in severe asthma)

I guess Tai chi is a good place to start gaining confidence, maybe some of the problems I experience can be eased with a change in technique and I suppose it will also help strengthen muscles. I think there are classes run locally, I'll have a look. 

My next question is this. While looking on the net for some tips on cleaning my katana I found some excellent videos on youtube, including a few of cutting using a [SIZE=-1]tameshigiri. I would like to be able to perform this and luckily I'm not stupid enough to try without instruction, despite the fact the videos make it look easy. Where should I  go to find out instructors, can this be taught separately or only part of training (i.e. [/SIZE]Kenjutsu)?

Thanks again for your support and advice

Regards,
Tim


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 28, 2008)

Tai Chi most assuredly can help you get started.  It's relatively easy on the body and there aren't any "surprise" movements, especially starting out.
You're not looking to be the next WWF/MMA champion, so not to worry about advanced moves.


----------

